
Live Discussion Between Joe Rogan and Jack Dorsey about Twitter Censorship - blhack
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZCBRHOg3PQ
======
GuillaumeBrdet
Listening to it now, it's quite interesting.

Kind of feeling back for Jack and Vijaya for some of the questions.

------
blhack
INCREDIBLE amount of respect to Jack and Vijaya Gadde for agreeing to this.
Sounds like it could be an incredibly uncomfortable discussion.

------
cleanyourroom
Tim Poole was gunning a bit hard here. I actually came out of this feeling
better about Twitter.

